# Questions about what to charge?



## atcnick

Got a couple questions:

1:  What kind of discount does Sam's give you on meat when you by in bulk?  and how much do you have to buy to get the discount?

2.  What do you charge for say a brisket, or a rack of spares when you provide everything (meat, spices, and smoke it)?

Consider the fact that I have never charged for bbq, but a few friends have said my Q is very good.   Any advice would be appreciated.

Nick


----------



## northern greenhorn

Bumping this up.

I'm not sure on what kinda discount you'd get, I'm assuming if you talk to the manager at the store they might give you a volume discount.

As far as what to charge, you gotta figure what do you think you time is worth, the type of meat your doing, it takes a long time to smoke briskets and butts.


----------



## atcnick

I have no idea.  I need a starting point. What do you guys charge?


----------



## chainsaw

Th is interesting as I have been wondering  too-there was a local guy set up at the store parking lot here charging $10.00 for a rack of smoked baby backs recently. I wondered if he was getting bulk prices it sounded pretty cheap for a full rack of bbacks already smoked.

No I didn't buy any


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

guy in Parker, CO charges $30 for a full rack of spares, think his sammies are all $9....plus more for sides.....works out of a parking lot....crazy expensive....you should just ask yourself, what would I pay and think is reasonable and compare that to your time and materials and profit.....sure it all depends on where you live....


----------



## atcnick

$9 bucks for a sandwich?  sheesh! I need to find his spot and charge $8.

The guy charging $10 a rack must be either getting a nice discount, or buying the smallest racks he can find. Or sells a lot of ribs.


----------



## jirodriguez

$20-$25 is fairly common for a rack of spares, $25-$30 for Baby Backs, $6-$8 for sandwiches ($6 for pulled pork, $8 for brisket). But definately check your local competition and see what they are charging.


----------



## mballi3011

Now thats a good advice to check out the local catering places and them look online in your area. But also think about what it takes to set up catering operations to now. You can't just go set up a stand and start selling sandwiches and things. You have to do the research before you do the cooking.


----------



## dforbes

Sams in our area has their meats priced at $ per pound or you can buy whole cases and get it cheaper per pound. It will save you a little money if you are going though lots of meat. Keep in mind that when you buy whole cases you don't get to pick out the meat by looking at it. You take the whole case. That being said I have never gotten any bad meat at Sams. $10.00 baby backs sounds awful cheap for our area.

Check out your local bbq resturants and see what they are charging. BBQ prices differ greatly from region to region.


----------



## danielh

I bet they were the baby-babybacks like i cooked over the weekend..  I found a load of them last week for $1.99/lb, and 2 packs were between $6 & $7 each..

Cooked 20 racks this weekend and really liked them.  I would prefer them a little bigger, but there was still plenty of meat on the bones.  They were just smaller bones haha.


----------



## dale5351

We tried a place new to us today.  B&B Southern Bar-B-Que in Laurel, Maryland.  According to a Washington Post article, it is run by a retired cop from Memphis.  He is the pit master and cooks his ribs long and slow.  Price for a full slab was $20, including two sides and cornbread.  At the prices for sides, etc. that would make just the slab of ribs to be about $18. I got an order of rib tips for $6.00.  Had eight pieces cut about 1 inch square from the tips (as much cartilege as bone).  They were pretty good, although I might have liked a little less sauce on them.  The sauce is a sweet, vinegary, tangy sauce and is added after cooking.


----------



## atcnick

Just looked up Bodacious BBQ prices here in East TX:

 *Sandwich   **Plates        **Pound*         Beef......................$5.25$9.65$12.50Hot Link...............$5.25$9.65$12.50
Pork.....................
$5.25$9.65$12.50Turkey..................$5.25$9.65$12.50Ribs......................$7.25$11.75$12.50Sloppy Joe............$2.25
  - 
$6.00
 p
Chopped Beef Sandwich with 2 Vegetable..............$8.25Sliced Beef & Link Plate with 2 Vegetable..............$9.65Combo Plate - 2, 3 or 4 Meats with 2 Vegetable.....$11.75

*Vegetables* *Sizes* Pinto Beans Order.........$1.70Potato Salad Pint.............$3.89Cole Slaw Quart..........$6.30  Gallon.........$20.00
  Catering prices:


*The 1/2 lb. Per Person - $10.15 per person *

The Bodacious lunch or dinner pack for groups of 4 or more includes:

  - Delicious smoked, chopped or sliced beef and links **

  - Potato Salad, Pinto Beans and Cole Slaw

  - Bread or Buns

  - Our famous BBQ sauce with pickles and onions

  - Sweet or Unsweet tea and or Lemonade

  - Tableware (fork, knife, spoon, napkin, plate, and cup)

  - Heavy Duty serving equipment 

** Turkey or Pork may be substituted if desired for no extra charge


*The 3/4 lb. Per Person - $12.00 per person *
  - All of our delicious smoked meats (beef, ribs, links, turkey, pork) **
  - Potato Salad, Pinto Beans and Cole Slaw   - Bread or Buns   - Our famous BBQ sauce with pickles and onions   - Sweet or Unsweet tea and or Lemonade   - Tableware (fork, knife, spoon, napkin, plate, and cup)   - Heavy Duty serving equipment   ** In any combination you desire 
This is just for carryout catering.  Additional cost for setup if you want it.

I didnt realized they charge so much.   Anyone know what the weight per person is?  Is that meat weight only or meat and sides?


----------



## eman

sams here sells buy the case and it usually saves you anywhere from 25 to 40 cents per lb. Sams had BBQ baby back ribs from the same rotisserie that they do them bodacious roasted chickens last weekend priced @ $12 per rack.


----------



## scarbelly

Do you have a Restaurant Depot near you? If so they would be cheaper than Sams


----------



## diesel

I have heard 8oz is an adult portion.  Most people around my area charge by the oz for catering. I am seeing 20-25$ for spares (full) and 25-30 for babies.  I use Costco and they do discount if you buy bulk. 

Swift brand ribs from Costco are averaging in price from 25-30$ a pack of baby backs.  Each pack has 3 racks.

My uncle had his own business and I helped him when I was in high school.  He always said that "You will only loose money one time" when I would ask him how much to charge.


----------



## tom37

I don't cater at all, but. I have cooked for a buddies wedding, that was cool, he bought the meat and I spent a day or two smoking it and even served it. I thought it was a decent present.

I will sell my brisket for 11 a lb cooked in vac bags

pork for 10 a lb

spares jump around a little. If they are for a fund raiser we charge 20 for the full rack untrimed with membrane cut not pulled. We figure its for a cause other then the greater bennifit of my bank account.

Just to sell ribs they go from 15 to 18 ish depending on the size and cost.

Chicken is a toss up cause if I use a smart chicken its gonna be about 10 bucks more then dumb chicken. For a whole that is.

Now I am always subject to change these if the per lb cost goes way up.

Good Luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## eman

atcnick said:


> Just looked up Bodacious BBQ prices here in East TX:
> 
> *Sandwich  **Plates       **Pound*         Beef......................$5.25$9.65$12.50Hot Link...............$5.25$9.65$12.50
> Pork.....................
> $5.25$9.65$12.50Turkey..................$5.25$9.65$12.50Ribs......................$7.25$11.75$12.50Sloppy Joe............$2.25
> -
> $6.00
> p
> Chopped Beef Sandwich with 2 Vegetable..............$8.25Sliced Beef & Link Plate with 2 Vegetable..............$9.65Combo Plate - 2, 3 or 4 Meats with 2 Vegetable.....$11.75
> 
> *Vegetables* *Sizes* Pinto Beans Order.........$1.70Potato Salad Pint.............$3.89Cole Slaw Quart..........$6.30  Gallon.........$20.00
> Catering prices:
> 
> 
> *The 1/2 lb. Per Person - $10.15 per person *
> 
> The Bodacious lunch or dinner pack for groups of 4 or more includes:
> 
> - Delicious smoked, chopped or sliced beef and links **
> 
> - Potato Salad, Pinto Beans and Cole Slaw
> 
> - Bread or Buns
> 
> - Our famous BBQ sauce with pickles and onions
> 
> - Sweet or Unsweet tea and or Lemonade
> 
> - Tableware (fork, knife, spoon, napkin, plate, and cup)
> 
> - Heavy Duty serving equipment
> 
> ** Turkey or Pork may be substituted if desired for no extra charge
> 
> 
> *The 3/4 lb. Per Person - $12.00 per person *
> - All of our delicious smoked meats (beef, ribs, links, turkey, pork) **
> - Potato Salad, Pinto Beans and Cole Slaw   - Bread or Buns   - Our famous BBQ sauce with pickles and onions   - Sweet or Unsweet tea and or Lemonade   - Tableware (fork, knife, spoon, napkin, plate, and cup)   - Heavy Duty serving equipment   ** In any combination you desire
> This is just for carryout catering.  Additional cost for setup if you want it.
> 
> I didnt realized they charge so much.   Anyone know what the weight per person is?  Is that meat weight only or meat and sides?


the weight is meat  only. then it comes w/ the sides. $12 pp is about what they charge for 1/3lb catered here but its usually oven done not low and slow.


----------



## bmudd14474

Heres a link to a guy about a hour away from me. His food isnt bad. Didnt like his chicken. His prices are in there too. http://www.backyardbbq.com/catering.html


----------



## eaglewing

Got a local guy just outside STL County and has a setup in a lot of a small gas/liquor store with a TENT and everything.... been there for years...

I'm pretty sure he buys the MEDIUM spares from our Restaurant Depot here in STL, they are smaller that FULLs but bigger than STL style... they are really NOT very meaty IMO, but he has a following that keeps him hopping...

I believe he is at $19.00 for a rack of those ribs. Like I said tho, I get much meatier ribs when I go to the same RD or Sams so maybe he has found another supplier, but I am getting my website up and running and will probably be charging $20 reg, $22.50 for BBs

$30 - $35 is the going rate here for a 9lb (pre-cook wt.) Pork Butt

BTW, did anyone figure out a definitive answer to how much Pulled Pork Yields???

6oz or closer to 8oz is a normal PP serving???

Whats the Shrinkage on BUTTS??? I get mostly Bone-in


----------



## jirodriguez

eaglewing said:


> Got a local guy just outside STL County and has a setup in a lot of a small gas/liquor store with a TENT and everything.... been there for years...
> 
> I'm pretty sure he buys the MEDIUM spares from our Restaurant Depot here in STL, they are smaller that FULLs but bigger than STL style... they are really NOT very meaty IMO, but he has a following that keeps him hopping...
> 
> I believe he is at $19.00 for a rack of those ribs. Like I said tho, I get much meatier ribs when I go to the same RD or Sams so maybe he has found another supplier, but I am getting my website up and running and will probably be charging $20 reg, $22.50 for BBs
> 
> $30 - $35 is the going rate here for a 9lb (pre-cook wt.) Pork Butt
> 
> BTW, did anyone figure out a definitive answer to how much Pulled Pork Yields???
> 
> 6oz or closer to 8oz is a normal PP serving???
> 
> Whats the Shrinkage on BUTTS??? I get mostly Bone-in


The yield on pork butt is approx 60% of what you started with. Meaning you loose approx. 35-40% of the weight when it is cooked. As for you portion, part of that would also depend on your bun size, pick a bun try one of each size and see how it looks.


----------



## eaglewing

One thing you are right about is the BUNS... OH MY I have had some buns at places that are out of this world!!!

The only thing that SAMS and Restaurant Depot carry are your typical kind available in any Grocery store which just doesn't cut it for me...

We have so many BAKERYS here in STL, I guess I just nee to do my homework and get out....

For now tho, I will ASSUME that my customers will be using Grocery Buns and stick with the 5.5oz serving idea

THNX for the feedback


----------



## g-mans bbq

eaglewing said:


> BTW, did anyone figure out a definitive answer to how much Pulled Pork Yields???
> 
> 6oz or closer to 8oz is a normal PP serving???
> 
> Whats the Shrinkage on BUTTS??? I get mostly Bone-in


Shrinkage can very *55 to 65%*...on low and slow I nearly always get 65%. (boneless)

I assume you are asking about portion size? Many factors. How many other meats are being served? How many sides? Even brand name products very too....Older people or construction guys

I'm more than happy to answer any catering questions anyone has.

Take Care

Gordon


----------



## g-mans bbq

bmudd14474 said:


> Heres a link to a guy about a hour away from me. His food isnt bad. Didnt like his chicken. His prices are in there too. http://www.backyardbbq.com/catering.html


Hello,

My name is Gordon from Backyardbbq.com. I kept seeing this link to here in my stats so I had to check it out...Of course smoking meat is near and dear to my heart. So this will be  another place to talk Q...

While I'm here, could you possibly tell me the reason(s) you didnt like the chicken...Rub? Texture? etc...I'm always looking for feedback...Thanks in advance.


----------



## bmudd14474

G-Mans BBQ said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a link to a guy about a hour away from me. His food isnt bad. Didnt like his chicken. His prices are in there too. http://www.backyardbbq.com/catering.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My name is Gordon from Backyardbbq.com. I kept seeing this link to here in my stats so I had to check it out...Of course smoking meat is near and dear to my heart. So this will be  another place to talk Q...
> 
> While I'm here, could you possibly tell me the reason(s) you didnt like the chicken...Rub? Texture? etc...I'm always looking for feedback...Thanks in advance.
Click to expand...

Gordon,

Welcome to SMF. Glad to see you finally made it here. I had your food at a wedding you catered and you were under the gun to get the food out by the brides parents. When I had the chicken the rub just over whelmed the chicken. I dont remember the spice but there was one just didn't do it for me. The skin was also like rubber but I think that was because you were rushed. The beef you had was good. The meatballs were good. I really liked the mac n cheese. I hope that helps you out and I hope to see you around these parts more.


----------



## g-mans bbq

bmudd14474 said:


> G-Mans BBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a link to a guy about a hour away from me. His food isnt bad. Didnt like his chicken. His prices are in there too. http://www.backyardbbq.com/catering.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> My name is Gordon from Backyardbbq.com. I kept seeing this link to here in my stats so I had to check it out...Of course smoking meat is near and dear to my heart. So this will be  another place to talk Q...
> 
> While I'm here, could you possibly tell me the reason(s) you didnt like the chicken...Rub? Texture? etc...I'm always looking for feedback...Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Gordon,
> 
> Welcome to SMF. Glad to see you finally made it here. I had your food at a wedding you catered and you were under the gun to get the food out by the brides parents. When I had the chicken the rub just over whelmed the chicken. I dont remember the spice but there was one just didn't do it for me. The skin was also like rubber but I think that was because you were rushed. The beef you had was good. The meatballs were good. I really liked the mac n cheese. I hope that helps you out and I hope to see you around these parts more.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the welcome...and for the feedback. We have changed the rub for the chicken just because of that reason. too strong. The Spice must have been the Honey Mustard rub. If I remember serving time was changed and that most likely caused the rubbery skin. Thanks again...I will be stopping by more often...take care.


----------

